# Henrik Larsson : ¡Enhorabuena!



## VenusEnvy

¡Henrik casi alcanza un mil  ya! Felicidades, ¡Henrik! Siempre nos mantiene alertas con tus preguntas inquisitivas.


----------



## Artrella

*FELICES MIL* *HENRIK LARSSON* *!!!!!*   ​


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades, Henrik!!!


----------



## Mita

*¡¡¡FeLiCiTaCiOnEs PoR éSoS MiL, Henrik!!!*  

(Creo que todavía faltan dos  )


----------



## funnydeal

¡Felicidades Henrik!​


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades a nuestro Henrik... la persona cuyo interés por buscar las acepciones más "recónditas" de cualquier palabra o verbo no ha cesado. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Phryne

* !!!!!!!!!!!FELICIDADES, HENRIK!!!!!! *​


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Muchas felicidades, Henrik.


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones Henrik Larsson por tus preguntas que nos hacen devanar los sesos!


----------



## Rayines

*¡Felicitaciones,* *Henrik, por tus 1000 participaciones!*


----------



## ILT

*Mil felicidades y mil abrazos para un forero que nos ayuda a aprender pensando *


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations Henrik


----------



## Philippa

* ¡¡1000 felicitaciones, Henrik!! * ​
Ya tienes 1075 posts, y antes de mi semana en Portugal tuviste sólo casi mil - creo que estás acelerándote tus preguntas sobre cómo pronunciar las palabras inglesas y tal.
I guess you'll be able to pass as an English gentleman with a perfect posh accent soon!!  
Muchas gracias por tus correciones amables de mi castellano y tus respuestas. 
Congratulations, futbolista, and here's to the next thousand!!

Un abrazo desde Reading
Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

Henrik,

¡Felicidades!  Sorry I missed your anniversary...I was away last week.  Needless to say, if we add all the private consultations, you now should be celebrating Dos Mil!!

Un abrazo,
C. 

PD- Your questions are stimulating and challenging in the spirit of one who is a true learner.  Bravo Henrik.


----------

